# "Dunchess" pens



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Finished up with color for a while.. Back to rifle and cartridge pens..mucho easier on the old back...

Enjoy.....:spineyes:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking Sticks Mate!!! I do believe you are the Jedi master of pens..:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

He is the Master. Has turned more pens also than Mr. Mont Blanc himself and good looking stuff too!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Gents..only problem is mine are going for +/- $30 or 40...and that MB gent is gittin' around $1500 for his....

I MUST be doin' sumthin' wrong..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm sure you make up for it in volume of sales though.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm sure you make up for it in volume of sales though.


LOL..That reminds me of an old joke I heard years ago, Shawn...but for the life of me....I can't remember what it was..(and that too is nothing new)..:biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I had an old timer tell me one time that people will never be really happy with a product unless they get scrude on the price by many times over. Who goes around advertising they have cheap products vs, show off have a high dollar product. Think of them high dollar cars. You just need to crank your prices Jim and everyone will be happy showing off their high dollar pens!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..That reminds me of an old joke I heard years ago, Shawn...but for the life of me....I can't remember what it was..(and that too is nothing new)..:biggrin:


is that the one that goes:

the memory is the first thing to go...I forget what the second one is...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> is that the one that goes:
> 
> the memory is the first thing to go...I forget what the second one is...


Not QUITE to that point yet, Shawn...as a matter of fact three times I've been mistaken for Robert Redfordhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Redford. Each time by a blind person...:spineyes:

I think the story was...."I know I'm losing money on every sale...but I'm counting on making it up in volume..."....:tongue:


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My wife tells me that I buy high and sell cheap, but I tell her, but HONEY, I am trying to contribute to the economy.

Allmost forgot, hey ol bud, if your in that bad of shape, remember that $50.00 I loaned you last week, LOL


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

You are the pen master even if you can't remeber you are.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

TORTUGA........


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I heard a rumor that Obama is going to ban pens, you better get yours before there are none to be found. Don't forget what happening currently in the gun and ammo world.

Forty dollar pens may go for a $150 if you don't get yours soon!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice lookin markers bud....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Nice lookin markers bud....


Thanks, Amigo.. Think I'll look into finding a 'JQ Yeller' blank to turn you out a nice pen. It will help you impress them 'bait camp debutantes' you're hitting on while yore cruising on them two yeller scooters of yores... You can whup it out and sign a check (or an I.O.U.) on the spot:rotfl:


----------

